# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Rafter size for 6.0 x 5.2 roofed patio

## rohbo

Hi 
Long time reader, first time poster!  Firstly thanks for all the tips and tricks thus far, an invaluable resource. 
I'm in the process of designing a deck/patio area.  Wind region is N2, roof will be twin cell poly (~1m spacings) but I've been using 20kg/m2 to allow for future additions.  Deck is all under control, however currently trying to determine rafter/beam size for the patio.  Structure will be 6m long by 5.2m wide.  6m ends will be supported by a) extenda brackets on the house side and b) 3 posts on the outer side.  
 Using the design pine app it says either 230x42 (right on the limit at 5.25m) or 280x42.  I've looked for TP span tables in that range but can't find any.  Could anyone tell me if TP would be an option for the rafters @ 5.2m lengths?   
Pic below to help visualise it  :Smilie: .  Blocking isn't shown in the design but will be included 
Thanks!

----------


## r3nov8or

If the design pine mentioned can be sourced as H3, that's TP and will be fine. I'd go for the bigger dimension if the lesser is right on the edge of the maximum span 
Edit. Just googled design pine and it seems H3 is readily available

----------


## rohbo

Thanks.  Now to just decide if a smooth look is worth a few $k extra  :Confused:

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, fair enough. In addition to design pine and reeded TP, another option is LVL, which also had its aesthetic issues. Depends on the look you are after, but most of the issues blend in once painted

----------

